# gk/milbro recalls



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

anyone know why the gamekeeper milbro's (ones by milbro pro shot) are being recalled ? seems people who have them only have a week to return them too ?


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

I think there have been Quite a few breakages


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

eggy22 said:


> I think there have been Quite a few breakages


doesnt seem good then, and giving only a week to send back seems a bit tight ?


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

How do you know people only have a week to return them Reece? Usually a product recall would mean a recall of an entire product line, not just for a set period of time.

[EDIT]

Just looked on their website and there is nothing about it on there?


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Gamekeeper Catapults Webby MILBRO/GAMEKEEPER CALL BACK Any one who has recently bought a MILBRO/GAMEKEEPER cast aluminium catapult (Direct) from milbro pro shot uk #1 to 40 , we would like to give you this opportunity to return the product to us for a full refund or if you wish we can offer you the opportunity to go to our web site and chose a catapult to the Full value of the Milbro /gamekeeper ,this offer is open world wide and will stand for 14 day from today so the closing date will be Sunday the 22nd of Sept 2013 Please NOTE we will require the Milbro /gamekeeper catapult sending back to us first to form part of this offer Peter Hogan MD please pm me if you wish to take this offer up.

from a fb group


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

2 weeks, my bad


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I haven't seen the original ad, but if I read that correctly, it is NOT Milbro (Pete) who is making the offer. It looks phony to me.

How about a link to the original post?


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

it was on the catapult lounge mate, was copy and pasted onto a group im on


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks fishy but who knows, I thought all of the cast gamekeeper went to John and he sold them??? Best thing would be to email Pete and ask...possibly John didnt want repros sold anymore. Who knows...I would suspect if it was a safety issue it would be stated. If legit.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

i don't personally have one, was just curious


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Usually when a specific lot is designated, it means that there has been a "Failure to meet standards." in sample cases. A short return period means that they did not sell many. If you have one and like it, wang the forks on something and if it breaks, send it back. :iono:


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

A message direct from milbro pro shot uk .We have taken steps to recall the 40 only cast aluminium Milbro/gamekeeper catapult after a few have been found to have a fork defect (Fact)

also I would just like People to understand that this Recall has nothing to do with John Webb of Game Keeper Catapults UK It is our decision to have the recall and in no way involves any one ells at this stage. The recall is for a period of 14 days from the 9th sept 2013 a full cash refund will be made on the return of the catapult or the individual can go to our web site and chose a catapult to the full value of the original one they got direct from us. Please don't Wang the fork to prove a point if in dought send it back that's all it takes. this product will no longer be made Avila bill in cast aluminium and will be take of our web site at some point soon P Hogan Group MD

ALSO please note the correct name for this product is Milbro/ Gamekeeper and not the one at the top of this post P Hogan


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

thanks for clearing it up pete


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

reecemurg said:


> thanks for clearing it up pete


you only need to ask all the best Pete


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

If I had one, and it wasn't damaged, I'd keep it. The ones that survive are going to be as rare as hen's teeth.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> If I had one, and it wasn't damaged, I'd keep it. The ones that survive are going to be as rare as hen's teeth.


yes I think you are right mate out of the first batch of 40 I have only had 5 people pm me about this that why I need to limit the return time ?


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Wouldn't recalling all 40 be a better idea? You may receive bad press from the rest of the people out of that 40 who break them after your return period ends.

What measures have you taken to inform the 40 customers that received the product?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Jim do me a favour a leve it will ya you know what you are at and steering the brown stuff real don't suite you
I take it you don't own one?and never will, so really not much in this for you. Bad press never bothered me jim its how you deal with the customer who have bought one that matters not people like you who only dwell on other peoples miss fortune. there has to be a point of cut off and two weeks is in my opinion long enough if after this point there are others out there we will have collated all the information and take steps to deal with our customers direct also if I had wanted to keep this under raps I could have done it this way from the start. like I say no such thing as bad press it how you deal with it.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm in no way having a dig if you think I am? But if that's the way you want to paddle this boat...

You say it's how you deal with the customer that matters? Surely if you had the customers best interests at heart then you would replace all 40 no questions asked? You say you haven't kept it under wraps but for what I and everyone else can see you have only made people aware on Facebook if it wasn't for Reece's post on here. I haven't seen anything on your website about it? Also accusing Sindre Nordnes on Facebook of breaking his own catapult on purpose? Great customer service skills!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

As most if not all these catapult were sold through face book don't you think that would be the best place to start ? I don't recall asking any one why the catapult has broken just offered to give a full refund and or a catapult of there choice to the value of the original of my web site don't think I could do much more than that., you have made a comment about Sindre Nordnes you are not aware of the full facts so really should know better that to make comment on things you don't really know much about. there would also be no point served as I stated about the recall going on the web site as we have not sold any through the web sit in aluminium , the item will be deleted in the next week once We talk with the web site management team.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Facebook would have been a good place to start yes, but also using any other methods of informing customers like on the SSF if you were unable to update your website might have been a good idea also?

As for Sindre would you care to shed any more light on that? He's a member of the SSF...


----------



## stormollis (Sep 10, 2013)

I did see you actualy did say it was painting on it from the thing I had used to hit it with... The marks on it is becose I did trow it in the trashcan... only reason why I took it from the trashcan was becouse you wanted it back for sending it to someones to test it... were is the test results? I would not recomend Milbro from hogancasting to anyone... I have also heard one of the canter has snapped... why not just admit you used some cheap bad alloy for all of your new cattys?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

hi Stormollis aka Sindre we have been down this road before and I still have all the email and f/b comments were you have ask about getting a trident off me. not bad for some one who would never have a milbro again. There would be no point I admitting to something that is totally untrue ?we have made a catapult New design and have had a few that have fail not all ? so we have taken steps to recall them .Jim you are a past master of good idea's I will do it my way thanks all the same for you vested interest . I also note that Sindre was made a member today about 6,45 is this just after you contacted him jim


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Or it might have been after he saw this thread posted on Facebook or the other websites this link is doing the rounds on, people seem eager to pass it around as they only have 2 weeks for a refund!


----------



## stormollis (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes, I did ask if you still made them, and how much they are, and that I wanted one.. but you did not send the gk for any tests I guess... I actualy shoots one of your brass cattys now.. And the custumer servise? Blocking me on fb is ok.. but claiming that I bought it and then I did break it just for fun? what about the others? they were just unluck and I did break mine? maybe you dident like mine picture of the snapped gk and therfore ypu tell that I break it with for fun


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

I bet you was getting slated from the same old uk tribe stormollis


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Jim Williams said:


> Or it might have been after he saw this thread posted on Facebook or the other websites this link is doing the rounds on, people seem eager to pass it around as they only have 2 weeks for a refund!


Refund or a swap deal jim get it right please


----------



## stormollis (Sep 10, 2013)

But I dont care about the milbros anymore..
I am just glad you recalled them mr Hogan, before someone would loose an eye.. that would not be a good thing...


----------



## stormollis (Sep 10, 2013)

hickymick: Yes.. adult scoolyard bullys haha


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

stormollis said:


> Yes, I did ask if you still made them, and how much they are, and that I wanted one.. but you did not send the gk for any tests I guess... I actualy shoots one of your brass cattys now.. And the custumer servise? Blocking me on fb is ok.. but claiming that I bought it and then I did break it just for fun? what about the others? they were just unluck and I did break mine? maybe you dident like mine picture of the snapped gk and therfore ypu tell that I break it with for fun


you just said that you would never trust a milbro again and now your on about shooting one?? I feel we had a conversation like this some time back were you could not make up your mind if you had fork it then you had not well then maybe just a FEW . there was no point in sending your catapult for testing it was clear to me how it had got in the state it was .I don't think I ever said you broke it for fun?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

stormollis said:


> But I dont care about the milbros anymore..
> I am just glad you recalled them mr Hogan, before someone would loose an eye.. that would not be a good thing...


We have done what was needed to be done and no more .you are correct it would not be good if some one was to he harmed thats why theres a recll to try a stop it happening?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

hickymick said:


> I bet you was getting slated from the same old uk tribe stormollis


hi mate do you mean me /jim or sindre

sorry just read again Stormollis aka Sindre


----------



## stormollis (Sep 10, 2013)

But you said it was painting on it from the thing I had used to hit it with, I did throw it in the trashcan.. and I picked it up again wen you wanted it back... it had some forkhit, I did never said I diddent... the one that got cut under his eye, did he also hit it with something? a car maybe? a buss? cos its what strong is it? lol.. Have a nice night..


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

MILBRO PRO SHOT UK said:


> hickymick said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you was getting slated from the same old uk tribe stormollis
> ...


So does stormollis aka sindre deserve an apology for being blamed for braking his catty when you are now recalling said cattys ? How many have broke apart from stormollis ... pete ?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

stormollis said:


> But you said it was painting on it from the thing I had used to hit it with, I did throw it in the trashcan.. and I picked it up again wen you wanted it back... it had some forkhit, I did never said I diddent... the one that got cut under his eye, did he also hit it with something? a car maybe? a buss? cos its what strong is it? lol.. Have a nice night..


you real do need to make your mind up about what story you going to tell and stick with it .trying to use other peoples misfortunes to cover your own doing is really bad form

the continuation of this conversation would be best done by PM I think if you want to tern it into a seasonal vendetta


----------



## stormollis (Sep 10, 2013)

No, its not a vendetta.. I am finish with you Hogan
Good luck it the future..


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

MILBRO PRO SHOT UK said:


> stormollis said:
> 
> 
> > But you said it was painting on it from the thing I had used to hit it with, I did throw it in the trashcan.. and I picked it up again wen you wanted it back... it had some forkhit, I did never said I diddent... the one that got cut under his eye, did he also hit it with something? a car maybe? a buss? cos its what strong is it? lol.. Have a nice night..
> ...


Agreed.

This post is turning into mud slinging. Take it back to facebook if you're only going to be negative.

The scope of the recall has been covered and I think all has been said about this that needs to be.


----------

